# newly rooted, need help finding a rom...



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hello all,

i'm a newly rooted thunderbolt user. i've had my bolt since may of '11, but only more recently decided to take the plunge and root my phone, and it's my first android and root ever. i have tried a variety of custom roms, skyraider being my favorite overall so far, and liquid gb being a close second. i've read quite a bit about the quality of droidth3ory's roms for the bolt, but have been completely unable to find good links to any of his TB roms in any of the various forums i've searched. does anyone have a copies of any of th3ory's thunderbolt roms on DB or elsewhere that they'd be willing to share?


----------



## alan42 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15909-romgbupdated-thunderbolt-ruu-mr4-1242012mms-fix/ Check this out vary good. I have ran both skyraider and liquid and thay are vary good 2.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, looks like they overhauled that open mobile leak. Was interested to try the leak when it became available, but had read it was bootlooping phones and users were having limited success with the MR4 radio. Factory Tom looks promising though, thank you! Will flash shortly.


----------



## alan42 (Dec 3, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Oh, looks like they overhauled that open mobile leak. Was interested to try the leak when it became available, but had read it was bootlooping phones and users were having limited success with the MR4 radio. Factory Tom looks promising though, thank you! Will flash shortly.


I would flash the new 6.0 karnal with this rom for better data.its all been vary good on my tbolt.Battery is been vary good best sence rom out there if you ask me and its all most ready 2 get a big update 2.


----------



## alan42 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/603-kernel-gb-sense-236-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-600-2512/ v6.0 kernel for you if you all ready dont have it.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Unless you have to use a sense ROM
Thundershed cm7 is what I recomend


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

alan42 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/603-kernel-gb-sense-236-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-600-2512/ v6.0 kernel for you if you all ready dont have it.


Thanks again. I was impressed by this, very snappy, and good battery too it seems. May have to try mycomputerdoctor's factory rom as well, though it seems various issues with dianxin are still being ironed out.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thisismalhotra said:


> Unless you have to use a sense ROM
> Thundershed cm7 is what I recomend


I'm not attached to sense by any means, and tried workshed's thundershed 1.2. A good rom overall, but was put off by shed's use of golauncher and the ics theme for the ui. Was hoping for a build with more semblance to slayher's. Much better than protekk's or any of the other unofficial builds though, may try again sometime, was very stable. Thanks.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I'm not attached to sense by any means, and tried workshed's thundershed 1.2. A good rom overall, but was put off by shed's use of golauncher and the ics theme for the ui. Was hoping for a build with more semblance to slayher's. Much better than protekk's or any of the other unofficial builds though, may try again sometime, was very stable. Thanks.


You dont have to use golauncher just install whatever launcher you want and hit home and set that launcher as default.

To change the theme to look like stock AOSP go under the Theme Changer and select one of the non ICS themes like cyan.

AFAIK thats the only AOSP ROM under active development for thunderbolt as of now and w0rkshed is a super awesome dev. IF there is any other AOSP rom active I am not sure since I have a galaxy nexus not but I still visit thunderbolt forums to help out.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep sheds by default is not ics themed and it's easy to install another launcher


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thisismalhotra said:


> You dont have to use golauncher just install whatever launcher you want and hit home and set that launcher as default.
> 
> To change the theme to look like stock AOSP go under the Theme Changer and select one of the non ICS themes like cyan.
> 
> AFAIK thats the only AOSP ROM under active development for thunderbolt as of now and w0rkshed is a super awesome dev. IF there is any other AOSP rom active I am not sure since I have a galaxy nexus not but I still visit thunderbolt forums to help out.


Yeah, only active AOSP. Like I said, I'll give it another try. Thanks.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was recently able to get Verizon to replace my tbolt with a rezound via factory refurb program only had to come up with the battery... Great phone but really lacks the developer support that the thunderbolt has. I'm an aosp fan due to battery effeciency and what not so sheds work is what dawned my bolt. On an unrelated note sense on top of ics is a bastardized abomination and I hate HTC for forcing me to use it until someone comes rips it to pieces with n aosp counterpart. Almost as much as I hate them for not releasing ics at all when I had my bolt

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

drmanhattn57 said:


> I was recently able to get Verizon to replace my tbolt with a rezound via factory refurb program only had to come up with the battery... Great phone but really lacks the developer support that the thunderbolt has. I'm an aosp fan due to battery effeciency and what not so sheds work is what dawned my bolt. On an unrelated note sense on top of ics is a bastardized abomination and I hate HTC for forcing me to use it until someone comes rips it to pieces with n aosp counterpart. Almost as much as I hate them for not releasing ics at all when I had my bolt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Yeah... Love my bolt, wouldn't get rid of her ever. That being said, I will probably never buy another HTC smartphone after this. The whole HTC loggers deal, the recent non-inclusion of the bolt in an ics update list that included the evo, and the fact that all HTC phones of late have been very similar tell me I need to stick with Samsung or moto. But yeah, poor dev support for rezound.


----------

